# 18 hp kohler wont start. no power



## tx_lone_star (Apr 12, 2011)

This lawn mower was running fine and then just died. It will not trun over or anything, like theres no power. THe battery is fine and i can jump over the starter solenoid and it will turn over but there is no power to the spark plug. I have bypassed all the safty switches and still no start. whats wrong?


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Please give us the numbers off the engine, It sounds to me like you have a bad ignition coil or SAM module if your engine is equipped with one. Cannot tell without the numbers. The same module will have multipule wires, red, yellow, brown, white under the engine shroud.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

First thing to check is to see if your getting power to the ignition switch. It could simply be a bad fuse.


----------

